# To catch, or not to catch?



## Pumpkin pie man (Feb 23, 2020)

On my 2018 direct injection engine should I bother installing an oil catch can? Couldn't find much that pertains to the LE2 engine so I dont know how bad the intake valves tend to get junked up. Got about 40k miles. I've been running shell vpower 91 since I got it 6k miles ago.


----------

